# if you saw cruelty would you report it?



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

i am having an argument with some people over reporting abuse!

if you saw an animal getting attacked or seen abuse/neglect would you report it?

even if that familly might come and get you because they are rough???

my cats got attacked and the person who saw it wont name the person as they are scared and also didint even check my cat after being attacked. 

i found her next morning fitting and bleeding of the pavement!

another lady is moaning about animal curelty about pets at hopme and says they should be shut down, but when she seen pah being cruel and giving bad advice she did nothing.......

what are your thoughts?????


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

as i said on the other thread...its not about completely shutting down [email protected] its about taking away the license until they get thier staff trained up properly

as for the abuse though...i'm not entirely sure as coming from nottingham you have to be VERY careful as in one way or another someone is going to be related to someone you really don't want to mess with...i'm quite lucky with where i live as everyone gets along fairly well and we don't have the problem of animal abuse


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

every situation is different

if it was me that saw your cat get attacked i would have definatly checked on him/took him home to you. as for reporting the person i dont know the guy or what he is capible of.


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

and these are the reasons people get away with anhything. now because this lad didnt get reported he went on and attacked his gf child and got away with it because once again no1 would report it! doesnt matter wot situation your in if you do not report something your preverting the cause of justice and comitting a crime yourself!

it makes me furious that people wont do anything about it!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I have , on more then one occassion stepped in when I have seen outright cruellty! The last time being in Finchly, london approx 8 years ago!!! A young lad was beating nine bells out of a young SBT, Everyone said I was nuts!!!!! But he was infact VERY respectful to me!!! maybe I was lucky! And YES - I would report cruelty!


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

if you dont have the guts to stand up for whats right then your just as bad as the person who commited the actual crime! you mays well go stab a cat yourself if your not willing to stand up in caught and get the guilty party sent down for killing that cat!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

shellinch said:


> if you dont have the guts to stand up for whats right then your just as bad as the person who commited the actual crime! you mays well go stab a cat yourself if your not willing to stand up in caught and get the guilty party sent down for killing that cat!


Allthough I agree with you in principle - it is not always practical!!! elderly people have had stokes and heart attacks brought on by conflict!! 
If I thought I could handle a situation I would attempt!!! If I felt threatened I would tend to learn more towards the authorities!

There is no need to fall out over this! Unfotunately NOT everyone is the same
regards
DTs


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Theres a huge difference between willful neglect and cruelty and just plain ignorance.

In my previous line of work, we dealt with a lot of cruelty, and ive been proactive on the reporting front. Ive never fully witnessed a cruel act, except for a guy who i saw kick his dog, in which case he got a mouthful. 
Ive made numerous reports to the RSPCA, but we all know how usefull that is. 
Living in a farming community, the animals and their welfare arent dealt with by the RSPCA, but by trading standards of all people. Im on a first name basiswith they guy that deal with livestock now.

If i see someone whos not looking after their pet well, or misusing something, such as a choke chain, id rather offer advice, than set the law on them. Some people just lack knowledge and require a little education. Not everyone who commits a "cruel" act does it deliberately.

The most i have done is be involved in the breaking of a car window to rescue an overheating dog. It was a criminal offence, and both myself and the 2 other people involved could have been prosecuted for criminal damage.


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

100% Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If I thought I could handle a situation I would attempt!!! If I felt threatened I would tend to learn more towards the authorities!
> DTs


this is how i feel aswell , luckly i have never been in this situation. (not regarding animals anyway)

ive been arguing with chavs outside my house before and then thought after what if they trash my car etc....
then on the other hand i have had my car vandalised elswhere for no reason


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Theres a huge difference between willful neglect and cruelty and just plain ignorance.
> 
> In my previous line of work, we dealt with a lot of cruelty, and ive been proactive on the reporting front. Ive never fully witnessed a cruel act, except for a guy who i saw kick his dog, in which case he got a mouthful.
> Ive made numerous reports to the RSPCA, but we all know how usefull that is.
> ...


but i bet you felt good afterwards?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I think if you check it is NOT an offence to break into a car if the animal is showing obvious signs of distress!
I could be wrong!!! but I don;t think so!
DT


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Shellinch although I am very sorry as to what u and your cat have gone through I am sensing u are very angry.
I fully appreciate that In an ideal situation everyone would do the right thing and abide by the law as u are well aware this is not the case.
I (and I am sorry if this offends) feel that you are expressing anger in these forums as u have been unable to vent it at the horrid individual/individuals who attacked your pet.
Just to remind you we are all on your side....each of us in our own way will do our leval best to help others advise others and generally give support to fellow pet owners and animal lovers.
I personally have confonted a gang of youths armed with fireworks but I was young and daft and in heinsight feel that it may have been a foolish mistake!
You also have to take into account that its a sue or be sued society and even protecting your own to certain extents can be viewed as illegal and the victim pays the price.
If laws where tighter and people more respectful to one another perhaps things would be different, the reality unfortunately does not represent my ideal


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think if you check it is NOT an offence to break into a car if the animal is showing obvious signs of distress!
> I could be wrong!!! but I don;t think so!
> DT


Its a criminal offence. Always has been.

The most you can do is advise the police you are going to do it. Even the RSPCA have no legal right to break into a vehicle.


----------



## dollydimple (Mar 26, 2009)

I have on several occasions acted on instinct where I have seen abuse and would not hesitate in the future. The 1st time I lived in quite a rough area, my garden was vandalised......no proof but I know who and why. Another case was a guide dog for the blind, it was heartbreaking. Other people knew and turned a blind eye...pardon the pun....,a friend said it must be hard being blind, you have to take your frustrations out somewhere!

I do understand how you feel.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If I saw neglect I would report it but if I saw an animal ctually being harmed I would have to step in (providing I didn't put my kids at risk). The person who witnessed your cat being attacked should at the very least have shouted that they were calling the police.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Its a criminal offence. Always has been.
> 
> The most you can do is advise the police you are going to do it. Even the RSPCA have no legal right to break into a vehicle.


Animals must never be left in hot cars. On a warm sunny day never leave your pet in a car, they could die. It is an illegal offence and could result in a fine of up to £5000 and/or six months in prison.

Most shows that I have been to clearly state on the programmes that should any animal be disressed due to being left in a vehicle that they will be removed by whatever method is necessary!

I shall stand down and say you could be right by saying it is actually illegal!

However in view of the present law making is an offence Surely it would be arguable in court should the situation arise.
DT


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Animals must never be left in hot cars. On a warm sunny day never leave your pet in a car, they could die. It is an illegal offence and could result in a fine of up to £5000 and/or six months in prison.
> 
> Most shows that I have been to clearly state on the programmes that should any animal be disressed due to being left in a vehicle that they will be removed by whatever method is necessary!
> 
> ...


I know leaving a dog in a hot car car is stupid. People still do it. Some even leave their kids in them.

Sadly, its still illegal to break into someones car unless you are a police officer.

That said, i dont know how many people would press charges against someone who was trying to rescue their dog. I wouldnt think twice in doing it again.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

shellinch said:


> and also didint even check my cat after being attacked.
> 
> i found her next morning fitting and bleeding of the pavement!


This is the most shocking bit, even if they were scared of the person involved there is nothing stopping them from looking after the poor cat after they had gone.
That was not a very humane act nor a neighbourly act either, no wonder these thugs have free reign.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Whilst &#304; understand the fears in doing so - &#304; would both report cruelty to both animals and people. I would also, intercede and get involved. For me if an individual can be cruel to an animal it is a slippery road - Having worked in prisons and forensic hospitals such as Broadmoor..you would be surprised at how many of the more unpleasant individuals who go onto commit the most appalling crimes against children and women started there appalling behaviour on animals.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that is a very good point Turkeylad, unfortunately pet cruelty doesn't get the importance ascribed to it that it should, so the police although aware and may be sympathetic, without firm evidence nothing can be done.
However if you live next to these people they can be very cruel to people too and so if a complaint is made, more often than not I would think little is done by the police and the authorities and they are back at your door.

I agree, I too feel animal cruelty should be nipped in the bud at very young age and recognised as a precursor to more appalling crimes in the future.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes 100% and I would probably tackle the person who was doing it, as am sick to death of people being afraid to stand up for animals and other people this is why the b......s are getting away with all of this


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I think that is a very good point Turkeylad, unfortunately pet cruelty doesn't get the importance ascribed to it that it should, so the police although aware and may be sympathetic, without firm evidence nothing can be done.
> However if you live next to these people they can be very cruel to people too and so if a complaint is made, more often than not I would think little is done by the police and the authorities and they are back at your door.
> 
> I agree, I too feel animal cruelty should be nipped in the bud at very young age and recognised as a precursor to more appalling crimes in the future.


In many US states, if a juvenile is convicted of animal cruelty, then their records are flagged and they are monitored closely.

Its a well documented fact that nearly all serial killers started out with killing and/or maiming animals.


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

i do definately think everyone should get a petition to get the government involved in changing rules with animals and to get the RSPCA or anyone in chairties the right to be able to convince someone there and then. liek they do in amaerica, they have a cop dedicated to the aniamals welfare and they are allowed to arrest there and then. america are amazing witht here animal services!

also in this country my friend who is an RSPCA inspecter had to get a cat off a lady and needed the police to sign a sheet of paper saying that the lady had signed it over to the RSPCA. the police wouldnt do it! now she could not take that cat until the paper was signed.....so she had to go to another police station where they did sign it!

thats how bothered the uk's police are!


----------



## lilyw75 (May 19, 2009)

I have and would again.


_____________________________________


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

The last time I reported cruelty was Sunday just gone.

I had driven passed a horse which was tethered by a chain around its front hoof, on the side of a grass verge. It was a short chain, but long enough for the horse to wonder onto the lane. There was no evidence of water or food, yet the RSPCA flatly refused to attend, saying that it was not a crime for a horse to be tethered in this way.

They also stated that the horse could eat the grass and get water from the grass. I just give up


----------



## miaxxx (May 14, 2009)

i would tell the police


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Nina said:


> The last time I reported cruelty was Sunday just gone.
> 
> I had driven passed a horse which was tethered by a chain around its front hoof, on the side of a grass verge. It was a short chain, but long enough for the horse to wonder onto the lane. There was no evidence of water or food, yet the RSPCA flatly refused to attend, saying that it was not a crime for a horse to be tethered in this way.
> 
> They also stated that the horse could eat the grass and get water from the grass. I just give up


The fact that the horse was tethered by a chain ,says more than likely travellers and police and RSPCA know this -they just don't want the confrontation:nono:


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

poshmog said:


> The fact that the horse was tethered by a chain ,says more than likely travellers and police and RSPCA know this -they just don't want the confrontation:nono:


You are absolutely right 

Where I live we have a small community of these people and on a few occasions they have been reported for cruelty.


----------



## MVMASOFT.COM (May 21, 2009)

as i said on the other thread...its not about completely shutting down [email protected] its about taking away the license until they get thier staff trained up properly


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I think for me personally I would have to stop it...!! 
But every situation is different as others have said i am 5"2, slim and only 19...would i want to get myself shot or stabbed when i could annonomysly report an inccident to the authorities...nope!! =( xx


----------



## shellinch (Apr 2, 2009)

MVMASOFT.COM said:


> as i said on the other thread...its not about completely shutting down [email protected] its about taking away the license until they get thier staff trained up properly


that will never happen unfortunately! but all you can do it report stuff as the more cases get reported the more that will be done!


----------

